# Anyone in the Fraser Valley who Drills Tanks?



## duncangweller (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I need 3 holes drilled in my 75 gallon (2 for 1" overflows and 1 for a 3/4" return). Does anyone around the Langley Area drill holes in tanks? I dont have the kahuna's to try it myself.

thanks,
Duncan


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine done at the local Speedy Autoglass. Think it was 30 bucks for 2 2" holes


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

talk to spit.fire, he drills tanks and is out that way quite often.


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Contact Spit.fire! Done!!


----------

